# [email protected] 9:30 CST



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nothing fancy tonight.We're going to play a pretty good team on the road without three of our top four scorers.Our other four starters are probably averaging more than Carmelo after very good performances by nearly everyone in Staples Center.Ray Allen is out indefinitely with a bone bruise in his ankle and that should favor us in this difficult endeavour.​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

As for now..., I can say I hate the new layout...
I hope Paul and Rasual will score efficiently.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> As for now..., I can say I hate the new layout...
> I hope Paul and Rasual will score efficiently.


You don't like the new layout supermati? I guess it'll take some getting used to. I hope the Hornets don't take the Sonics lightly just because their star player is out.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> You don't like the new layout supermati? I guess it'll take some getting used to. I hope the Hornets don't take the Sonics lightly just because their star player is out.


I won't lie, but it feels so uncomfortable to me, I dunno, I really loved the sleek yesterday look, It'll sure be the most hard to get used to layout ever, for me. 
I want Blue, Red, and white back, along with teal, of course.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I won't lie, but it feels so uncomfortable to me, I dunno, I really loved the sleek yesterday look, It'll sure be the most hard to get used to layout ever, for me.
> I want Blue, Red, and white back, along with teal, of course.


I was comfortable as well with the previous layout. I had gotten really used to it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

if it's not too slow I'm okay with it,but they need to make it easier to navigate.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, I really miss that drop-down bar, looking for common boards is harder now, I wonder when all the fixes are coming...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Slow start, losing by 10, Scott calls timeout.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Need to post this here, J.R. is on flames and fire right now vs the Heat.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD, AGAIN, now he got a 3 and the foul!
Now with our game.. the team couldn't catch up, and sonics slowly escaping.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This game is ugly, they are playing flat foot. No energy, multiple turnovers, down by more than 20 and this is all before halftime.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Two great put back dunks by Hilton on Butler misses.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

4:50 left and I was just saying Scott needs to take Paul out of there because this game is over. He's out. They'll probably go under .500 tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> This game is ugly, they are playing flat foot. No energy, multiple turnovers, down by more than 20 and this is all before halftime.


Ugly, ugly, ugly. Wayyyy too many turnovers. Sloppy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well we can't shoot free throws and we can't hit from the field either.Mason and Paul were the only players in double figures.It's just not realistic to expect to win consistently when you're forced to rely on roleplayers to play like starters.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Need to post this here, J.R. is on flames and fire right now vs the Heat.


Would you like to post it on the Bulls' forum too since they never even gave him a chance? :wink: :biggrin: 

J.R. is going to have many good games. He will probably kill the Hornets when he plays them.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

u guys shood of kept him


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> u guys shood of kept him


Sure. Some probably thought we should've kept BD too at the time of his trade. LOL! If it were up to us mutt fans we would have kept J.R. But no one comes here to say we should have kept him when he puts up 10, 12 and 15 points. But when he goes crazy with 37 points, here they come. No use in crying over spilled milk. What's done is done. Scott and Smith didn't get along (for whatever reasons). I certainly would have chosen Smith over Scott but hey, not up to me.


----------

